# Brown Stuff on Plants



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is a pic of the brown stuff on my Hydro. Can someone help identify what it is. I had this in a different thread, but recently took pic and wasn't getting response.

http://client.webshots.com/photo/39...398445560fpeihy

thank much!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Can not see pics


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry, try this link:

http://client.webshots.com/photo/398444348/398445560fpeihy


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_Is this the only plant that has the brown stuff_?... It looks like a algae along with some debris caught in it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

House of Cards,

That's a soft alga that I get when I don't have enough CO2 going into the tank. What are you KH and pH levels? 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## jesstray (Jul 23, 2005)

I have the very same problem on most of my plants. I would really appreciate if someone could identify it and tell me how to get rid of it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome Jesstray  ... If you read Phil's post above yours, Phil says it is a "soft algae" caused by a lack of C02 in the tank.


----------

